# first grow



## indochoker (Feb 18, 2006)

my plants are bout one week into vegg. there nice and big ver green and use 24/24 light wit a 100 watt. halogen and a 45wat  flurosent water um bout ounce or twice daily water fertlizer mix how long will it take for them to go into flowering


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 18, 2006)

whats up indochoker. what strain are your plants? you should give a list of everything you are doing and giving to your plants to be better helped.


----------



## indochoker (Feb 18, 2006)

they are slowing down in growth i think im fertilizing them too much i water them twice daily water n peters professional all purpose plant food any idea wit the water cycle and fert.


----------



## indochoker (Feb 18, 2006)

i dont really no i jus pop them outa qp i bought they look like hybrid


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 18, 2006)

indochoker said:
			
		

> they are slowing down in growth i think im fertilizing them too much i water them twice daily water n peters professional all purpose plant food any idea wit the water cycle and fert.


what size pots do you have them in? i think you are over wartering. how hot is it in your room? you shouldnt have to water them 2 times a day. do you have any pictures?


----------



## indochoker (Feb 18, 2006)

about a three gallon pot and its usally about 70 to 75 degrees no i dont have any pics


----------



## Mutt (Feb 18, 2006)

Why are you using a Halogen? Either get more florous or go here for a cheap HID. (HPS-high pressure sodium- or MH-metal halide-)It also sounds like its getting rootbound. slowed growth and needs tons of watering is def. signs of rootbound. For every 1' of top growth you need at least 1 gallon of pot size. You should be in a 5 gallon pot before flower stage.

edit:
You have a ways to go before you start flower. (*unless you have a lowryder strain or something)


----------



## indochoker (Feb 18, 2006)

and im growing them in my closet my parents no and everything so its pretty cool ive gotten really close wit my plants and i have a question wit the lighting for fastest growth through vegg.

i need the most help i can get my dad is helpin me and hes experienced grower but i could use everybodys opinion


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 18, 2006)

the halogen light is not what you want for your grow. try and get some more cfl lights to put in there or a hps. about how tall are they? to me you are over wartering. i have my plants in 3 gallon pots and i warter them 2 times a week maybe 3.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 18, 2006)

A rule of thumb when watering is to put you finger about 2-3" into the soil. if its dry then water. Also make sure your pot has good drainage out of the bottom.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 18, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> A rule of thumb when watering is to put you finger about 2-3" into the soil. if its dry then water. Also make sure your pot has good drainage out of the bottom.


 listen to Mutt. he knows his shit.


----------



## indochoker (Feb 18, 2006)

there about 1 inch tall and growing there second set of leaves the first leaves are very big and green


----------



## indochoker (Feb 18, 2006)

i was wondering if yall could bring some friends to help me out on here too yall are really helping me out thanx like i sed this is my first grow its its gunna be tough for me understand wat my babies need


----------



## Mutt (Feb 18, 2006)

I guess B. Grunt and I have been tag teaming this problem. He knows his shit too. 

I'll give you a rundown as your flowering question never got answered.

You should start to flower when alternating nodes appear. (I have had a bagseed once that never really alternate which was wierd). So I started it at 1.5 months. To start flowering switch to 12 hours on and 12 hours off lighting schedule. Get a timer, there cannot be any interuption of its dark schedule. If you do, this will hurt yeild and potency. This will get smelly, so consider ways to keep odor under control. Even if your parents are cool with it wait until the house starts gettin that dank smell. They'll change there minds quick.
Read up in the links in my sig. lots of useful info there. Listen to B. Grunt and other members that have been around for a while. Lots of smart people around here.


----------



## indochoker (Feb 18, 2006)

thanx mutt ill ty n get some pics of the plants and my grow room set up


----------



## indochoker (Feb 18, 2006)

another thing its kinda a rumor i heard can u mix xanax bars crushed up into powder in to the soil and the plant soak up the bars into the roots when waterd and make it more potent


----------



## Mutt (Feb 18, 2006)

Most of the stuff you "hear" is going to be bullshit. This site will clear up a lot of myths. I have heard of birth control pills being used, but I won't try it though. That I don't think is **, but it is still putting hormones and stuff into the bud. So thats why I won't do it.
there is a grow guide link in my sig. I have read my grow guides (I have about 10 complete guides and tons of links) over and over and over and still read them. I always find something that I have forgotten or a new way to do something. That is the most important thing you can get.

Also get a PH test kit or meter. That is the most important information when a problem arises. you can get the test strips at wal-marts aquarium section. The meter you can find at home depot or lowes.

Good luck with your grow. and remember let the plant talk to you. It will let you know when there is a problem.


----------



## indochoker (Feb 18, 2006)

how do u grow blueberry buds


----------



## indochoker (Feb 18, 2006)

wat a good online head shop to buy bongs n stuff from that delievers in the u.s and is safe


----------



## Mutt (Feb 18, 2006)

indochoker said:
			
		

> how do u grow blueberry buds


 
well, there are tons of strains, growing weed is growing weed. (except autoflowering strains. 
Check out seedboutique dot com.


----------



## indochoker (Feb 19, 2006)

peters professional all purpose plant food (is this good or bad)


----------



## indochoker (Feb 19, 2006)

my grow room opinions i no its hard to give a opinions on that but ill invest in a digital camera when they get bigger


----------



## indochoker (Feb 19, 2006)

ive took mutt's and brothers grunts knowledge and used it i keeply took out the halogen light for now and i bought 75watt fluros. and i already have a 45-watt fluros. im goin to introduce to halogen when the plants get bigger maybe??or i mite jus get a hps or mh light (do they put off alota heat cuz the halogen dried my soil so fast thats why they arent growing fast!! well im so exicited bout this grow please ill take all opinions to the max!?!!?!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 19, 2006)

yup get rid of that halogen. i think thats where you might be having your problems. i dont think you will get as much heat from a hps. either that or just add more cfls. you grow blueberry buds from the strain called bluberry. check out this site for a bunch of strains. www.seedboutique.com


----------



## indochoker (Feb 19, 2006)

can u tell male from female in vegg. state


----------



## indochoker (Feb 19, 2006)

and about wat strain are my plants im pretty sure there indica cuz there short fat leaves and a darker green (can seeds be delieverd to the us)??


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 19, 2006)

it depends. sometimes a plant will start to flower on its own when in veg. my last grow i had my lights on 24/7 and at about 30 days a few of them began to flower. the only way to tell a male from a female is balls and hairs. the male plant will get these balls and the female will get hairs and a hermie will have both. i'll see if i can find a pic for ya.


----------



## indochoker (Feb 19, 2006)

well i gotta make some adjustments to the fluros. and adjust the drainage then mist them and ima go to bed talk to u tommorow grunt


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 19, 2006)

here are a few pics of a male and female. this is what you are looking for. hope this helps ya.


----------



## indochoker (Feb 19, 2006)

today my plants have grown some and there getting kinda flimsy so i moved the light down them and turned on the fan i mite put more soil i there to give um support


----------



## Mutt (Feb 19, 2006)

you can get that florou a few inches away from the plant. The fan will help put microscopic tears in the stem. the plant will heal and make the plant stronger which means better buds.

Insidesun.com has a 250 watt HPS for 75 bucks.  

http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EFamily.asp has 150 watt flood HPS cheap. but you have to gut it and turn it into a remote ballast if in a cab. If you are not knowledgable with wiring then go with insidesun.com. Stoney bud has ordered two from them and loves there products.

but to do a temp solution to lighting. head on down to wal-mart and pick up some compact florous they screw into a regular lamp, they even have a 4-bulb fixture for 4 bucks, just gota slap a chord on it. (I just bought an extension chord and hack the socket end off and wired her up, there rated high enough.) there cheap and will help. PM me if you want some directions on it.
you aiming for 3,000 lumens per sq.ft.


----------



## indochoker (Feb 19, 2006)

yea but i dont have any money????i jus got fired


----------



## Mutt (Feb 19, 2006)

Damn dude, sorry to hear. just keep that florou as close as you can.


----------



## indochoker (Feb 19, 2006)

ima jus order a hps light bulb 250-watt and jus put it in the light fixture i got now


----------



## Mutt (Feb 19, 2006)

won't work man. sorry. halogen bulb for halogen fixture. HPS bulb for HPS fixture. unless you get a special bulb called a conversion bulb. which they don't make one from HPS to halogen.


----------



## indochoker (Feb 19, 2006)

will it not screw into regular lamp socket


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 19, 2006)

indochoker said:
			
		

> will it not screw into regular lamp socket


Yes, it will. Then it will blow up and burn your house down.

You have to use a ballest that is make for that type of light. Period. There is no way to mickey mouse it.

If you want to grow weed indoors, you're going to have to spend some money.

Please, don't kill yourself trying to get around what's necessary.

Ask before you buy man. A lot of people here really know what they're talking about.

Choking to death in a fire is not the way to start growing pot. For you or the other people who share your building.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 19, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-intensity_discharge_lamp

more than what you ever wanted to know about HID lighting.


----------



## indochoker (Feb 20, 2006)

i jus transplanted one of my plants and the stemm broke but theres still bout inch left of stem cuz i save it


----------



## indochoker (Feb 20, 2006)

my plants leaves have like white lines or circles wat is thsi from


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 20, 2006)

indochoker said:
			
		

> i jus transplanted one of my plants and the stemm broke but theres still bout inch left of stem cuz i save it


is that all thats left is just stem in the pot? if so its no good.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 20, 2006)

I PM'd ya. but if its a total fracture, then follow my instructions and pray to the pot GODs. It may heal. maybe not. worth a shot though. minutes count if its a total fracture as the fractured part is still alive for a day or so. Hell, worse comes to worse. put it in some water and run over to wally world and get some Rootone and clone the puppy. esp. if its in veg. Just click that cloning guide link in my sig.  . you'll lose 2 weeks but not the plant you'll have a couple.


----------



## indochoker (Feb 20, 2006)

i jus threw it away i still got three plants growing


----------



## indochoker (Feb 20, 2006)

why is ther white circles and white dots on my leaves ??? is this a burn


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 20, 2006)

indochoker said:
			
		

> why is ther white circles and white dots on my leaves ??? is this a burn


are they yellow or white. its hard to say with no pictures but i would say its either burn or mold.


----------



## Hick (Feb 20, 2006)

"white circles"...from water droplets evaporating, is my guesse.


----------



## indochoker (Feb 20, 2006)

im wanting to put my plants into flowering ass early ass possible how can this be dun?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 20, 2006)

indochoker said:
			
		

> im wanting to put my plants into flowering ass early ass possible how can this be dun?


Yo dude, or dudette, you're gettin ahead of yourself.

Do you want fast or lots or how far in between?

Fast, you can flower that little thing right this minute. It will give you a couple of joints in about 6 weeks if you're in a hell of a hurry. It won't be as potent as it will be at 8-10 weeks in flowering, but you can flower it as soon as it clears the ground and gets one real node with a single sun leaf. The plants genetics make this possible. As soon as it starts to transpire and operate within Photosynthesis, you can treat it as a mature plant.

The size and area of it's collectors, (the sun leaves), will be the most dominant factor in it's early growth. If you decide to place the plant into flowering as early as possible, it's very tricky to regulate the other factors properly outside of a lab. It can be done, and I can guide you day by day to get it done, but first think if it's really worth it.

If so, let me know. I love experiments. I might try this one at home, kids.

Ok, I thought it over. I have 6 weeks left in flowering as of the 28th. I'll germinate one and get it to one sun leaf. Then I'll add it to my flowering crop. I gotta see this.

Hey, I'm sorry. I got off track. Hey, follow me on a day by day venture into baby MJ.

Baby MJ will be a group project. She, (hopfully or we're fucked), will be the group adoptee.

I hearby claim this! I do, I do.

I'm putting the seeds in a paper towel right now. I'll use ten for a sure female. When we're sure, I'll throw the others away....(Ha, anyone believe that?)

This will be interesting.

OK, I put 10 of em into germinating.



I've never seen it done, but it would be interesting. You still have a minimum of 6 weeks to wait for just a couple of J's.

Do yourself a favor if you can and wait until we all guide you through a full grow.

You can have a few ounces from the same plant.

That's a lot of J's.


----------



## indochoker (Feb 20, 2006)

lol stoney ur cool as hell dude i jus smoked a blunt of some home grown purple power that my dads growing im fuckin stoned outa my mind lol keep post stoney ura true grower u mutt and brothers grunt


----------



## indochoker (Feb 20, 2006)

cant wait to smoke my own its gunna be great watch theses lil 3 inch plants grow and the enjoyment of smoking ur own!!!


----------



## indochoker (Feb 20, 2006)

o yea if ur wondering why i jus dont ask my dad for all these tips is cuz he sed i couldnt grow without his help so many thanx!?!?!thats fucked up aint it well i guess ima show him thanx to all yall


----------



## indochoker (Feb 20, 2006)

angel dust ??? isnt that lsd u sprincal on ur weed? has anyone ever tried it ?/ info


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 20, 2006)

indochoker said:
			
		

> lol stoney ur cool as hell dude i jus smoked a blunt of some home grown purple power that my dads growing im fuckin stoned outa my mind lol keep post stoney ura true grower u mutt and brothers grunt


Now let me get this right. I've never even seen a blunt. If I understand, it's the outer leaves of a prerolled cigar loaded with weed. Man, that sounds really strong. I think I'd choke man.

I'm glad you enjoy it here man. Ole Mutt Dawg and Grunt are good people. You listen to them and they'll have you rollin in weed.

Get it? Huh? Hahahahaha rollin......

Have fun, don't stress and get high as often as possible.

That's the secret to life.


----------



## indochoker (Feb 20, 2006)

do u have any inof on angle dust


----------



## indochoker (Feb 20, 2006)

wat light cycle should i use 16/8    24/7 or wat i mean i want them to grow fast but keep them in vegg. for atleast two more weeks


----------



## indochoker (Feb 21, 2006)

damn it my lil gurl(shes 2) ripped up one of my plants i think its time to invest ina lock


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 22, 2006)

indochoker said:
			
		

> damn it my lil gurl(shes 2) ripped up one of my plants i think its time to invest ina lock


that sucks. yup time to get a lock. if you want your plants to grow fast keep the lights on 24/7.


----------



## sicnarf (Feb 22, 2006)

Dude, I love you and all but can you please use the proper written form of the English language? LOL I hope your grow goes well. Don't start growing ahead of yourself man. My cousin did that. He tried to grow 6 plants in an area the size of a small box with one black light. Needless to say he wasted his time and effort.


----------



## indochoker (Feb 22, 2006)

yes,but i am hopefully i'm not going to have time "wasted." I'm trying to get help with my grow not be corrected on my spelling.That was a rude comment.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 23, 2006)

indochoker said:
			
		

> yes,but i am hopefully i'm not going to have time "wasted." I'm trying to get help with my grow not be corrected on my spelling.That was a rude comment.


indo is just fuckin with ya dont pay any attention to him.


----------



## indochoker (Feb 23, 2006)

my leaves at the tip of the fan leaves are turningin whitest brown wat is this


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 24, 2006)

its hard to say with no pics. how often do you water them? how far is the light from them? are you giving them any nutes?


----------



## puffadder (Feb 24, 2006)

If you are using fertizer each time you water, it had better be a very weak mix or you will burn these plants up.


----------



## gqone333 (Feb 25, 2006)

only fertilize once for the first two weeks to get strong stems


----------



## Hick (Feb 25, 2006)

air circulation and proper distance from the light source are the essential factors in producing thick, sturdy stalks.


----------



## indochoker (Feb 26, 2006)

well stalks are stronger i relized but the first leaves and second leaves that came out are dying it looks like i heard there gunna fall off anyway soo sould i worry??


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 27, 2006)

indochoker said:
			
		

> well stalks are stronger i relized but the first leaves and second leaves that came out are dying it looks like i heard there gunna fall off anyway soo sould i worry??


how many sets are on your plants? are they the only ones that are turning yellow?


----------



## indochoker (Feb 27, 2006)

three sets and only two are turning yellow


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 27, 2006)

whats up indochoker. lower leafs die off sooner or later but your plants seem to be a bit small for this to be happining. i would lay off the ferts for awhile and just use regular water on them. if using tap water let it sit for atleast 24 hours before using so all the nasty shit evaporates in the water.


----------



## indochoker (Feb 28, 2006)

thanx grunt yea thats wat i tought too so ima try that and if it dont work think i should flush it


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 9, 2006)

i was  just looking at you post its seams like you might have mites


----------

